# Slide show - Building the barque Gulf Stream



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Scratchbuilding a miniature model of the steel barque _Gulf Stream_ - Utube -
https://youtu.be/RkzuzNRI2Qw


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

NOT gonna watch it now! Working! I will enjoy it later Bob, thanks for posting.
Rgds.
Dave


----------

